# Need Help with Wedding Labels!!!



## s0615353 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have tried three different 3 1/3 x 4 labels (LaserJet Avery 5164, 5524, and LaserJet Business Source 21052) and no matter what I try, I can not print borderlessly. I am looking for a member who has printed borderlessly on these labels and is willing to print out my labels if provided with a design. I need these labels for my wedding in three months, and I am willing to pay for any shipping/ink costs. Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## roger80465 (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you tried Printshop or PrintMaster? You can adjust the images to exceed the size of your label, thus giving you borderless printing. Works well for me.


----------



## s0615353 (Mar 24, 2013)

From my testing, the problem is not the template, but the printer. Even when I extend it past the size of the label, there is always a white line on the left and right sides of the label.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 24, 2013)

Take your art to Staples. They printed mine on my paper for way less than I can buy ink. and it was waterproof. I will only print proofs at home from now on.


----------



## Julie (Mar 24, 2013)

Noontime might be able to help you, he does print labels professionally and is a member on here


----------



## s0615353 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you so much REDBOATNY, I took the labels to STAPLES and they printed them out no problem. At only .49 c a sheet, I think this is cheaper than ink. As soon as I get my groomsmen together to apply these labels and shrink caps we will be in business. Thanks again for the help!!!


----------



## hocke230 (Apr 1, 2013)

What did they print them on? Or did you have to buy the paper? Interested how this worked out


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 1, 2013)

Put the shrinks on first then the labels. Or you'll get the labels wet.


----------



## s0615353 (Apr 2, 2013)

I already had Avery labels ready to go, the only problem was that my laserjet printer would not print borderlessly (it is over 10 years old). All I did was give them a flash drive with the labels on them along with the blank labels and they person printed them out for me. Thank you JimmyJames for the reminder, I was already planning on that.


----------



## hocke230 (Apr 2, 2013)

Was the flash drive photos formatted to propery print out on the sheets or did they adjust for the proper measurements? Sorry that's what I was asking.


----------



## s0615353 (Apr 2, 2013)

They formatted them for me, the person was really helpful.


----------



## Noontime (Apr 11, 2013)

Glad it worked out for you s0615353

Thanks for the shout out Julie!


----------

